

Ask HN: full-time job or full-time freelancing or both? - shire

Just curious how many of you work Full time programming in languages like Java, Python, Ruby and also do freelancing on the side maybe using PHP or Javascript for on the side work or extra income.<p>I&#x27;m going to be starting work soon as a Python Developer and wanted to perhaps use PHP on the side when I&#x27;m off work to make extra money working for clients.<p>Has anyone tried this? PHP is hated a lot here I know but it&#x27;s really simple and quick to build dynamic websites with it plus it is in so much demand. I just need advice on how many of you have went this route before and what was the outcome and result of your freelancing while working full time job too?
======
ragatskynet
I used to freelance after my full-time job and I have to admit that it is
really exhausting. I had less time for my girlfriend and to compensate this I
left all my hobbies. I could not even watch a movie or start reading a book
because I had to finish my freelance work. It is really hard to predict
sometimes how much effort is needed for a freelance job, so if you are not so
experienced take my advice: always tell your client that when he changes the
requirements the deadline must also change. Always thinking about the
deadlines and the work to do - best way to burn out.

One more thing: sure it is a good thing to earn more money by working more. If
you have a debt or you are really need to save for something it might be (not
sure it is the best) a good approach to boost your income. I had no debts
while I was doing this; I just wanted some more money to increase the level of
my lifestyle, let's say.. the problem was that I had no time to really spend
or use the plus money in a good way.

I hope I could help. Also please notice that I am sure that there are people
whose tolerancy for work or their energies let's say are higher than mine.

------
rkv
With PHP you can enter the wonderful (and lucrative) world of Wordpress
templating, plugins and/or maintenance. Like the other post suggested you will
be burnt out if you freelance while working full-time so balance your
freelance workload such that you still enjoy what you do.

~~~
shire
Well I'm not doing construction or blue collar work I never thought people
could get burned out from freelancing in that sense, most if it involves
siting.

~~~
sehr
It's just sitting inasmuch as reading is looking, writing is moving your hand,
and living is breathing.

